# Brinksway Air Raid Shelter, Stockport - February 2009



## CHEWY (Feb 16, 2009)

Went to visit the Brinksway Shelter in Stockport....
This is one of a few Air Raid Shelters that make up a labyrinth of tunnels under part of the town centre.
These provided shelter and a way of life for Stockport and Manchester families through the dark days of the Blitz.
The tunnel system is carved into the soft sandstone.
Mostly just the bunks remain (most tipped over), but we did find a few other small items from the war. 



a few of my pics......






































​


----------



## infromthestorm (Feb 16, 2009)

Have always promised myself to visit the tunnels ,I believe they are a mile long and provided shelter for over 6,000 civilians during the war,even more tempted now,thanks chewy


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Storm 

think we covered most of this one if not all.
we had a good hour and half down there.
bit repetitive, but still good to see.

i found a little map (after i came home) 
would've been handy on the day 
the scale at the bottom is 50m


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! What a brilliant shelter complex! Wish there was something like that up here. Good photos too mate.


----------



## Melvin Faust (Feb 16, 2009)

Great pics chewy

We have got the Victoria Tunnel BL, originally built to carry coal from Spittal Tongues pit under the centre of Newcastle to the bank of the Tyne. It was used as an air raid shelter during WW2. Here's one of the entrances to it





It's securely sealed now but I believe it has been opened in the past on occasions for organised visits. Anyone here ever seen inside?


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes the Victoria tunnel is accessible still. As is the old shelter in Ouseburn Culvert.


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks BL & Melvin 

here is some maps for some others in the area...













think there was 6, maybe 7 shelters at one time


----------



## Melvin Faust (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow they really were complex weren't they? Presumably they were constructed rapidly too


----------

